# OT: Lebron Unlikely To Sign Contract Extension



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> -- LeBron James is going to make the Cleveland Cavaliers wait -- and sweat.
> 
> James indicated Friday that he is unlikely to accept a contract extension from the Cavs until after the 2009-10 season and presumably will become a free agent.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4383960

No gurantees that he will be a Knick (you hear that TKF, lol) but this is an oppoturnity to put the pressure on the Cavs to continue to improve the team. I believe Dwayne Wade, also is doing the same thing.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I honestly dont go to crazy caring about the Lebron thing. I dont think HE knows what he is going to do a year in the future, so why is everyone else trying to guess. Ill say the same thing I have been saying, "we'll see what happens".


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

no surprises here

Will be an exciting 2010


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Guys such a prima donna *****. "Ill let you fill in the blanks" he might as well of said "Please write a front page story on me, Please!"


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

After Wade and LeBron sign with Lakers next summer, Lakers will pack Odom/Artest for a second rounder.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ lol B.S.


----------

